# 2 week flounder season



## reeldude56 (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like recs get September 1-14 to harvest flounder this year. Could be even tighter restrictions for next year


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

reeldude56 said:


> Looks like recs get September 1-14 to harvest flounder this year. Could be even tighter restrictions for next year


What a bunch of cr#p!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Bunch of BS. We reap the closures while netting is allowed the rape the h**l out of them.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Von said:


> What a bunch of cr#p!





Papa-T said:


> Bunch of BS. We reap the closures while netting is allowed the rape the h**l out of them.


I don’t know how many people read this forum? I just called the North Carolina Division of Marine Fisheries and a nice lady gave me a line to a person that might care? I left that person a very shot, blunt but civil message about my feelings concerning the flounder season. So call in and let them know how you feel! Pass it along and get other folks to call in too. 

Von


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

And yet, you can still go to some restaurants at the beaches and order "baby flounder" from the menu. Guess those fish are just the by-catch from the commercial harvest.......


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I know they’ll never slow down commercial netting. Padding to many pockets of the upper echelon. So, we’ll (Recreational fishermen) just keep taking it in the a** as usual.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I thought I read august 16?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

From what I've heard, the commercial flounder fishermen are extremely restricted as well. Most likely, the flounder in the beach restaurants are coming from Jersey.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

MOREHEAD CITY
Mar 4, 2021

The 2021 recreational flounder season will open Aug. 16 and close Sept. 30 for internal and ocean waters of the state, as prescribed by Amendment 2 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan. Amendment 3 is currently underway and could impact the open season.
When the season opens, the minimum size limit will be 15 inches total length, and the creel limit will be four fish per person per day during the open recreational season. Since all species of flounder are managed under the same recreational regulations, the recreational season applies to all recreational flounder fishing.
The N.C Division of Marine Fisheries is currently developing Amendment 3 and is scheduled to seek public comment on the draft amendment this spring. The draft amendment includes options for commercial and recreational quotas, accountability measures for both sectors, commercial trip limits, recreational bag limits, regulations on the recreational use of commercial gear to harvest flounder, separating southern flounder from other flounder species in recreational management, evaluating inlet corridors as a management tool, and evaluating recreational and commercial slot limits.
Final adoption of draft Amendment 3 is scheduled for August 2021. If additional management measures are approved, the division will implement them as directed by the Marine Fisheries Commission, which may impact the 2021 season.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

March 4th is old news. Here's the update......

Jun 23, 2021

The N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries has adjusted the recreational and commercial flounder seasons for 2021 to ensure a sustainable fishery. In 2019 the Division of Marine Fisheries recommended and the Marine Fisheries Commission approved, substantial harvest reductions in the flounder fishery to rebuild the southern flounder stock. These season adjustments are necessary to meet that goal.
The recreational flounder season will open Sept. 1 and close Sept. 14 in internal and ocean waters of North Carolina. The minimum size limit will remain at 15 inches total length, and the creel limit will remain at four fish per person per day during the open recreational season.

Since all species of flounder are managed under the same recreational regulations, the recreational season applies to all recreational flounder fishing.

The commercial southern flounder harvest seasons will open on the following schedule:

Northern Area (waters north of Pamlico Sound)* –* Sept. 15 to Oct. 1;
Central Area (Pamlico Sound and its tributaries)* –* Oct. 1 to Oct. 19;
Southern Area (waters from Core Sound to the South Carolina line) – Oct. 1 to Oct. 21.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Starboard, thank you. When I was planning my summer vacation I searched and that article was what I found. I never imagined that it would change so quickly. Not used to that.


----------

